# Stripped 360bhp M coupe video!



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

I just went out in my friends mcoupe that he has just got back from having 200kgs stripped out of an extra 30 horses and uprated everything, it's insaneley fast!!
Could anyone host my in car video footage so i can share with you lot? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

bah moved to the ignored forum


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I cant help you but I would loive to see it!!


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

it is good loads of sideways action and me screaming like a girl.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

> bah moved to the ignored forum


Nope - moved to the right place... I don't see why you moan when you posted it in the wrong place. Interesting subjects on here will make more people visit!

How big is the vid? May be able to host it...


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

i would love to see it too!!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

these type of vids are awesome - get it posted somewhere!


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

nothing happening then? ???


----------

